# Photo of the Month December



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries for the photo of the month December!


----------



## smallhomestead (Nov 8, 2012)

My new chickens with my watch cat


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Kitty knows a good cozy warm spot when it sees one! Cute!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

All these chicks have passed away but not before they posed for a classic photo op!


----------



## cherog (Dec 6, 2012)

*Madam Pompador*

Madam Pompador - alias Hyacinth


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

This is Crooked Neck a buff orphington thought i would have problems with her but she holds her own. She likes to run around the yard when she is out.


----------



## Karleybellfos (Aug 12, 2012)

My Black Australorp Rooster and Hen.. Then My naked neck.. I made him/her with a white naked neck hen and a buff orpington rooster  the other pullets are buff rooster mixed with Rhode Island Red hen


----------



## DVios (Dec 8, 2012)

This is our favorite Rooster Jaque. He say's Merry Christmas to all


----------



## MaziesAcres (Aug 28, 2012)

*What are you lookin at?*

One of our Barred Rock pullets


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Pheobie laying...


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

4 month old salmon faverolle. Named her Bearded Lady


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty girl sorrowsmiles!


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Standing watch;*

We have two roosters, a Wyandotte and this Barred Rock. You can tell by the background the sun is going down. Our Barred Rock is standing on our work platform watching the hens move to the hen house. He often perches on this platform or one of our fence posts to crow.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

CharlieEcho said:


> We have two roosters, a Wyandotte and this Barred Rock. You can tell by the background the sun is going down. Our Barred Rock is standing on our work platform watching the hens move to the hen house. He often perches on this platform or one of our fence posts to crow.


He's a proud rooster, thanks for sharing that story. Cute!


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

*Angus & Mini*

Photo of the Month entry. My dog Angus and bantam hen Mini.


----------



## GoProCowboy (Dec 6, 2012)

Here was our holiday card from last year!
Love this forum..
Travis & the Girls.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cute! I did something like that the first year with my girls. Managed to get them all in a row and all looking at me. Only one was turned the wrong way looking back. That would be the ever Crabbie Abbie. Lives up to her name VERY well. People got such a kick out of the pic. Having chickens simply for pets was new to them. I don't know anyone else around me who has them for pets. Just on here where I found I'm not abnormal after all!


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheers, merry Xmas from my little poot cake


----------



## cherbear (Dec 10, 2012)

*Mattias with Omelette*

This is Mattias with one of his six hens - Omelette! He hangs out with them every day.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is a picture of my Mottled Java. We sure do love her! Does anyone else have Javas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

.............


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Austin said:


> We are now accepting entries for the photo of the month December!


Nothing said it had to be chickens... Merry Christmas!!!!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha.......


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Some different Quail eggs from our coturnix Quail


----------



## ccann3 (Dec 21, 2012)

*A man and his Rooster*

This Jake our rooster, he love nobody but Charles, he calls the bird and he comes running..


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Sarah (the white) after having a foot examination.
Chicky our hand reared boy.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

some great pics, keep them coming folks.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Aren't lapchickens the best kind of chickens???


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's my rooster, Gary, who loves to fly into our pecan tree and crow right after I let him out of









the coop in the morning.


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> Here's my rooster, Gary, who loves to fly into our pecan tree and crow right after I let him out of
> 
> the coop in the morning.


Wow he is one beautiful bird


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! He's a character. I love every chicken's unique personality.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Some of my crew.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Who won for December?


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

Clark & Sassy enjoying some private time in the nesting box


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Black Jersey Giant Pullet at 7 months. No eggs yet cause it's chilly outside.


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

these will crack you up!


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is Winston a cockerel we had until early this year



This is Bob our Buff Marsh Daisy cockerel February this year



These are my 3 10 week old Sablepoots Amy & Sheldon on the perch and Penny on the floor


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

This is last year's P.O.T.M.


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> This is last year's P.O.T.M.


oops I knew that 

I saw others posting to this and didn't even think of looking at the thread start date lol I will post to the correct one x


----------

